# Applaws Natural Wet Cat Food Advice



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, 
I was just wondering if anyone had tried Applaws wet cat food and if they would recommend it as a good quality food. 
Thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

As a good quality wet food? No, because it isn't a complete food.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry I'm really new to learning about good nutrition for cats.
Does that mean It would need to be mixed with dry food to make it a complete food?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Only as a rare treat, for the reason Hobbs gave.

I no longer buy the Applaws dry either, since the reports of problems with it.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Sorry I'm really new to learning about good nutrition for cats.
> Does that mean It would need to be mixed with dry food to make it a complete food?


Don't be sorry. We are all learning all the time.

Well, according to the manufacturers you would have to feed about 60% dry and 40% wet or perhaps it is the other way round but personally I am a little suspicious of that. However, it would perhaps partly explain why the Applaws dry is so over-mineralised - just surmising.

Dry food isn't the greatest thing for cats so you would be much better off just feeding a good quality, complete wet diet.

Why dry cat food isn't great: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1061226634-post2.html. Don't take just my word for it but follow it by the links. There are more here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1061264834-post7.html


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

what would you guys recommend as a good wet food? I do still want to add small amounts of dry food into Sheldons diet


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> what would you guys recommend as a good wet food? I do still want to add small amounts of dry food into Sheldons diet


Have a read through this forum. There are threads aplenty that discuss brands. Mostly the better ones are had online.

But instead of/in addition to absorbing all the brand names I think you would be much better off learning what makes good cat food "good" so that you can form your own opinions or understand why some brands are recommended more than others.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok thank you for all your help


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bozita Reindeer (ordered from Zooplus online) has gone done quite well in my house especially if just changing their food as they can be quite fussy.

Milly Fussypants loves it and that is saying something, cos she will eat some of the others recommended on here grudgingly but Bozita Reindeer she will gobble up in one go!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Bozita Reindeer (ordered from Zooplus online) has gone done quite well in my house especially if just changing their food as they can be quite fussy.
> 
> Milly Fussypants loves it and that is saying something, cos she will eat some of the others recommended on here grudgingly but Bozita Reindeer she will gobble up in one go!!


Lol, our two backed away pdq from that flavour - then again they are backing away from everything decent or even cr$p, i swear they think we are poisoning them


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Neither of mine would touch it either  I gave the opened carton to the Sanctuary I support, along with the rest of the Bozita order and a few other good quality brands which were also boycotted.

They are currently avoiding Animonda again, having ignored Smilla, Grau, and most of the other brands.

I am almost, but not quite, resigned to having one junk food addict - Felix meaty loaf and James Wellbeloved dry is all she will eat and one picky eater but he is allowed to be because he has both heart failure and kidney disease, getting him to eat at all is my problem.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to go with the cat - no matter how much you want them to eat better - they still have to eat!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

They certainly don't like change:crying:


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine liked the reindeer in sauce, but weren't that keen on the reindeer pate, (so guessing it was the texture rather than the flavour they were against), although they didn't reject it outright. I've been reluctant to try them on it again, however as I'll be ordering 10 boxes of 16 tetras in Feb, I figured I'd get 1 box each of the reindeer & turkey pates and try again. If that succeeds then those 2 flavours will be making up 40-50% of thier monthly diet in rotation with 2-3 other flavours.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Sam likes both flavours of Bozita pate, but Applaws is his favourite, unfortunately, and when he was ill we were just giving him anything he'd eat - hence he got quite used to having it. He still has it for his last meal at night, mixed with a lot of water (Applaws soup!) and Orijen dry on top. Hopefully he gets enough complete food with the Orijen as well, and his other 2 meals, and the water goes some way to compensating for the dryness of the Orijen.

Grau grain-free also goes down very well with the other 2, along with some flavours of Animonda Carny and Smilla - but only if it comes out of small tins (and if anyone else can figure that one out, I certainly can't).


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

My two would eat Applaws wet all day if I let them - have a couple of tins left but think I'll use them up by mixing into the food I'm phasing in (Animonda, Smilla, Macs and potentially TigerCat). They tend to turn their noses up a bit at other food once they've had a bit of Applaws wet so I don't want them getting used to it!

If only Applaws wet was a complete food - it looks and smells amazing even to me, a vegan!


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Applaws is a bit too expensive for me.
At least though they are getting raw food soon and on Animonda now.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

My kitten (smarty) gets applaws , two tins of adult a day and he wolves it down like there is no tomorrow. I don't feed it as a complete diet as he has a free feeder of Dry which he has access to 24/7 and boy does he eat that as well 

Our other ctas which live in the cattery (and in mum's home) get a varierty from junk food to raw as well as dry. Wet food in our cattery is always fed as an addition to dry and never a complete diet as free feeders of dry are always available 24/7


----------



## pinkbetty (Dec 9, 2011)

I leave some Applaws dry out all the time, as our cats tend to eat when they are hungry rather than appear at mealtimes. They can often be out and about when I put fresh food down. The shy mum won't eat when we are around so I like to know there is something for her to eat when she decides it's safe to appear, even if the kittens are having a hungry day! They mostly eat Bozita, but like the Applaws dry too. They'll always eat fresh wet food over anything else if it's there though. They also love to drink water. they don't do what I would like the rest of the time but food wise, they are wonderful cats who will eat pretty much any cat food put in front of them


----------

